# Objektgruppe im Excel zusammen kopieren und spiegeln



## donsenilo82 (30. September 2013)

So, da wäre ich wieder mit meiner EXTRAWURST. habe vor geraumer Zeit angefangen im Excel einen Stammbaum zu generieren is auch schön, nur wenn ich ihn ausdrucken würde hätte ich bei A3 1,60m Höhe und 13,9m Breite. Aufgrund der Vorarbeit einiger verstorbener Familienmitglieder reicht die Menge der Daten 10 Generationen zurück, was in der letzten Generation allein schon 512 Personen macht. habe alles horizontal über eine Hierarchie angeordnet, habe aber nun begonnen, um aus der Breite raus zu kommen die letzten 5 Generationen Vertikal anzuordnen, und erst bei Generation 4 - 0 wieder in die Horizontale zu gehen. Nun habe ich gestern in 4 Stunden ca 1/32tel der Felder generiert und passend verbunden,... kann ich die komplette Hierarchie jetzt spiegeln und kopieren? 

Allerdings habe ich die Hierarchie selbst erstellt, über die Funktion "Einfügen" - "Formen", da ich mit dem Einfügen von "SmartART" Diagrammen beim Wechsel von Vertikal auf Horizontal im gleichen Objekt keinen Erfolg hatte...

Das heißt, ich habe jetzt geschätzte 250 Textfelder mit gewinkelten Verbindungen, die ich a) kopieren und neu einfügen will, und b) spiegeln will (so dass jeweils die linke und die rechte Hierarchie in die Mitte verlaufen und nicht beide nach rechts oder nach links)


Wäre super wenn man mir weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## sheel (30. September 2013)

Bitte Fragen NICHT in der Tutorials-Inbox stellen.


----------



## HonniCilest (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

sorry für die späte Antwort.



> Nun habe ich gestern in 4 Stunden ca 1/32tel der Felder generiert und passend verbunden,... kann ich die komplette Hierarchie jetzt spiegeln und kopieren?



Ja: Markieren, Gruppieren (Kontektmenü > Gruppieren), Kopieren, Kippen (Format > Drehen > Horizontal / Vertikal Kippen)


----------



## donsenilo82 (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antwort, habs in der Zwischenzeit bis zur Spiegelung von Hand gemacht, und dann einfach kopiert, trotzdem Merci.


----------

